# Norwegian: Har du røyka sokka dine?



## Grefsen

I recently came across the Norwegian idiomic expression *"Har du røyka sokka dine?"* and wondered if it is still in common use?  The literal translation is "Have you smoked your socks?"


----------



## hanne

LOL! What does that mean? Are you crazy?


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I recently came across the Norwegian idiomic expression *"Har du røyka sokka dine?"* and wondered if it is still in common use? The literal translation is "Have you smoked your socks?"


 
It's fairly jocular, and not uncommon. And it basically means "are you crazy!?!" (since it's widely known  that smoking (old, unwashed) socks has a funny effect on the brain), typically used when someone comes up with a really stupid or weird idea - and in similar situations.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> It's fairly jocular, and not uncommon. And it basically means "are you crazy!?!" (since it's widely known  that smoking (old, unwashed) socks has a funny effect on the brain), typically used when someone comes up with a really stupid or weird idea - and in similar situations.


*Tusen takk for det!  *

I don't recall ever having heard this used before in Norway and don't think I have ever heard the expression "Are you smoking your socks?" used in English.  I thought this was perhaps just some "hippie" expression from the 70's that had long since faded from popular use.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I thought this was perhaps just some "hippie" expression from the 70's that had long since faded from popular use.


 
I'm quite sure that similar expressions are not too uncommon, at least, like "Hva har du røyka?" ("What have you been smoking?") and other jocular phrases concerning the matter of... hrm... alternative smoking. But to be honest, I suddenly feel quite uncertain as to how common the discussed phrase is. But I'm quite sure I have heard similar sayings concerning the smoking of socks.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I'm familiar with "har'u røyka no blått" (have you smoked something blue), which is used in the same manner as "hva har du røyka" and "har du røyka sokka dine".


----------



## Aleco

Here, I hear a lot of "*Har du røyka, eller?*" as well


----------



## hanne

Yes, various versions of "what did you smoke" are used here as well, but socks  definitely aren't.
However I will now introduce the smoking of socks in the Danish language at the first chance I get


----------



## Grefsen

hanne said:


> Yes, various versions of "what did you smoke" are used here as well, but socks  definitely aren't.
> However I will now introduce the smoking of socks in the Danish language at the first chance I get


Let me know how it turns out Hanne.  I have several Danish speaking friends and it would be fun to use a new and surprising expression on them. 

*Tusen takk* also for the good input from everyone else.   This has turned out to be a very interesting thread.


----------



## Pteppic

Better late than never(?). A quick google search yielded this wiktionary article.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

hanne said:


> Yes, various versions of "what did you smoke" are used here as well, but socks  definitely aren't.
> However I will now introduce the smoking of socks in the Danish language at the first chance I get


The same applies to Swedish, although I fear Swedes would just give you weird looks if you mentioned smoking socks and they'd probably ask what you'd been smoking *before *the socks...  If you said it in Norwegian, however, they would let it pass as one of these funny Norwegian expressions...


----------

